# Banana wine clearing nicely!



## gonzo46307 (May 20, 2009)

I'm just testing some recipes...no fining agents used, after I degassed it was like this in about 2 weeks.







Here's a pic with the camera closer...looking through the jug.





I'm liking this experimentation stuff...I'm learning a lot.

I appreciate all the great info on this site...it's really helped.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## St Allie (May 20, 2009)

hey Bob,

That's looking fabulous.. oh and can we have your banana recipe for the recipe section please?

I made 4 gallons of banana wine in one batch and split it into 4 x 1 gallon jugs.. two have cleared and bottled and two I'm still waiting on them clearing. All 4 were left to clear naturally.

Weird huh?

Allie


----------



## gonzo46307 (May 20, 2009)

St Allie said:


> hey Bob,
> 
> That's looking fabulous.. oh and can we have your banana recipe for the recipe section please?
> 
> ...



That is strange...did the two that haven't cleared come from the bottom of the primary? That's the only thing I can think of that makes any sense.

Did you back-sweeten yours at all?

Peace,
Bob


----------



## arcticsid (May 20, 2009)

Hell yeah! That looks real good Bob, i'd sure like to see that recipe and technique also. One of the first recipe that caught my fancy in here was a banana wine. Please share. Looks good man.

Troy


----------



## St Allie (May 20, 2009)

I left the first 2 gallons dry, it has a very chardonnay taste to it. I'm thinking I will lightly backsweeten the other two gallons.. prefer a dry wine myself, but my mother likes her whites a little sweeter.

Could be where they came from in the primary. One gallon fermented longer than the others as well. The sediment in the banana was weird too. Certainly an interesting result from such a strongly flavoured fruit. I'd definately make it again. My recipe called for boiling the bananas, did yours?

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2009)

That looks great Gonzo!


----------



## Luc (May 21, 2009)

That's the way it should look indeed.

I never filter or use clearing agents, and all my wines clear like this given enough time.

Luc


----------



## gonzo46307 (May 21, 2009)

I added the recipe and some comments in the recipe section...I just got it out of the downloaded book from winepress.org. It's only been a couple of weeks since I stabilized, so it's going to sit for a month or so before I play around with it again.

Thank you for all the comments.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## St Allie (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Bob,

I renamed the recipe 'Banana wine recipe # 3" in the recipes section, if anyone is looking for it. 

( renamed to keep it in alphabetical order at the top of the recipes section)

Cheers

Allie


----------



## ffemtreed (May 29, 2009)

It must be something with banana wine. The 5 gallon batch I made cleared extremly clear as well without anything added to it. Mine looked like yellow tinted spring water it was that clear. 

So what is special about banana that makes it go so clear and can we learn something from it to apply to other wines?

PS -- the recipie I used for my banana was jack kellers


----------

